# A few new antler rings!



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Excellent work. I’m just learning to use a lathe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Pm me anytime if you have questions! Love using my lathe


Shooter Mike said:


> Excellent work. I’m just learning to use a lathe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

buckbuster31 said:


> Pm me anytime if you have questions! Love using my lathe


Will definitely take you up on that. Nova G3 chuck came in. Learning about parting and jam chucks right now. Seems to be a few ways to do the same thing, which is nice. Some things make more sense than other ways at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

the key with a lathe is finding the easiest way to mount stuff. nova is the only chuck to get in my book.


Shooter Mike said:


> Will definitely take you up on that. Nova G3 chuck came in. Learning about parting and jam chucks right now. Seems to be a few ways to do the same thing, which is nice. Some things make more sense than other ways at this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Very nice looking rings!


----------



## Bkb06 (Aug 6, 2019)

Amazing work! Do you have a store where you sell them? If so can you post link or tell me what your store is called?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GR HUNTER (Nov 25, 2013)

Really cool. How long per ring?


----------



## jmorse23 (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome looking rings!


----------



## Ct954 (Apr 22, 2019)

Those are sweet. If I was married I'd use one. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverquit33 (Jul 10, 2018)

Are you selling these? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwhite87 (Apr 6, 2019)

excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## ramonbo13 (Sep 15, 2019)

digging that black and copper


----------



## triple_duece (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome rings, even better if you killed the deer and used the antler to use.


----------



## bhubb (Nov 19, 2014)

*Rings*

Hey really like the look of these rings. Do you happen to have a website or contact to talk to you more about them? Just want to ask some questions about different types of metals and looks


----------



## Bronconut (Oct 20, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## A.Hall (Sep 17, 2019)

Which lathe do you have? That is awesome work.


----------



## BirdDog713 (Sep 17, 2019)

This is awesome. I would love to buy one


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

A.Hall said:


> Which lathe do you have? That is awesome work.


I have a jet 1221 VS


----------



## johnny_dolittle (Jul 28, 2014)

looks great


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

nice!


----------



## difbrown (Sep 30, 2019)

Look Fantastic.


----------



## okiejaco (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Very nice looking ring. Job well done!


----------



## 260rem (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, nice looking rings.


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

Great work


----------



## Taiz (Sep 12, 2016)

Damn those are great looking! do you have a store?


----------



## Hawk136439 (Feb 7, 2015)

Those look awesome! How do you get the antler inset like that? 2 pieces of metal?


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

solid metal!



Hawk136439 said:


> Those look awesome! How do you get the antler inset like that? 2 pieces of metal?


----------



## mdthompson (Jul 5, 2016)

sweet!


----------



## Jslayer37 (Oct 5, 2019)

Very cool rings , you sell some of them once you get quicker at it so it is worth your time, they probably take you a bit to do them .


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

awesome


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

Are you selling these? I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## archer 300 (Oct 10, 2019)

wow..they look great..cant wait to see more.


----------



## jdelay05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing work! Those rings are beautiful!


----------



## Waynemay (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice rings, is the silver from metal from coins?


----------



## spare>no<arrows (Dec 5, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Timmy turbo (Feb 5, 2018)

These are sweet. Nice work.


----------



## clark1385 (Mar 30, 2019)

Those look awesome!


----------



## donhoffman (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice work they look badasss


----------



## ALhoyt (Nov 23, 2018)

Do you sell them? I’d buy one!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome. As others have said if you are selling these put me down for one too.


----------



## strando (Nov 30, 2019)

very cool


----------



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

Very nice workmanship.


----------



## MN_Mike (Dec 6, 2019)

Those look awesome, do you sell them anywhere? I didn't see a response


----------



## Invasion36 (Dec 23, 2016)

Wish I would have saw this before my wife bought my new one. Been married 20 yrs and old ring got crushed. She bought me a new one but these are very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman Bill (Jun 11, 2008)

Evidently you are making these for yourself and family members and not for the public to purchase. That's fine. Can you share your process in making these beautiful works of art with the rest of us?


----------



## Red1980 (Aug 4, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## wilhelm4737 (Nov 30, 2019)

That's an awesome concept. Your rings turned out great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

buckbuster31 said:


> My process has evolved, but I love these new ones so much more!
> View attachment 6921855
> View attachment 6921857
> View attachment 6921859


Are you selling these? If so how much and how can I get one? I need a new wedding band and would love this!


----------



## A-Game (Dec 3, 2019)

Thats neat


----------



## Huntin4birds (Dec 9, 2019)

Couldn't find it in the post, do you have a website you sell these on or anything?


----------



## thompy86 (Dec 8, 2019)

These are awesome! Nice work, very classy


----------



## K.Green (Sep 12, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kanoe2 (Dec 11, 2019)

That copper/Antler looks great together. Being from Copper Country WI, I can dig.


----------



## gberinger (Nov 5, 2019)

awesome work.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## pmanning (Jan 3, 2020)

Very Unique!


----------



## enderdocc (Dec 3, 2013)

Love the skill set I make rings/pendants using the old wax technique and on the lathe we make bowls, pens etc. I love the molding of the two. . Would love to learn that technique


----------



## Jsundste (Jan 8, 2020)

Those are pretty BA, looks nice!


----------



## DanP91 (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice work

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleBow (Oct 7, 2017)

Well Done!


----------



## Welder1999 (Oct 18, 2019)

Man that’s awesome! I wish you sold them to the public, great work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patleo (Dec 29, 2019)

awesome work


----------



## MountainTherapy (Feb 21, 2018)

These rings are so freaking cool. If I could go back and do it again this is what I would want for my wedding ring. My wife would probably think its tacky though haha.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wives never fully understand the obsession!



MountainTherapy said:


> These rings are so freaking cool. If I could go back and do it again this is what I would want for my wedding ring. My wife would probably think its tacky though haha.


----------



## mr.glass (Jan 23, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## sfeuerborn (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice! Have you worked with ivories?


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Cool rings!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

sfeuerborn said:


> Nice! Have you worked with ivories?


 I have made a few using elk ivory!


----------



## chipdip (Nov 6, 2019)

Stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingturbines (Jul 11, 2020)

Very nice. Like those.


----------



## jzelina (Jan 31, 2020)

Seriously awesome!


----------



## Duramax01 (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazing work!!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Thread is coming up on a year.....no answered questions......come on brother....do you sell them and how much?


----------



## dam112004 (Jul 19, 2010)

these are sick!!!


----------



## Ebuskirk (Aug 3, 2020)

Amazing skills man


----------



## RichWilson (Aug 1, 2020)

how in the world did you make them ,there great looking rings


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> Thread is coming up on a year.....no answered questions......come on brother....do you sell them and how much?


Hey, not sure if Im allowed to advertise them for sale on here, but I do have a pretty successful business.


----------



## samuelbieser (Sep 30, 2019)

these look really cool! really good work


----------



## redbuckeye84 (Nov 15, 2010)

These are incredible! Nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwade97 (Sep 7, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

One could probably look up “antler rings” and find something.


----------



## Tumble (Nov 29, 2020)

Wonderful work. They look great. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------

